# Opportunities on Kho Phangan



## Joshuasiv (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi there, 

This is my first visit to the forum and I'm hoping a few of you lovely people can help me with my move to Kho Pangan. 

I am a UK resident looking to move to the island in around 6 months with my two dogs. I have visited the island a number of times and am now ready for the big move. 

Long term I am looking to set up a gym and a couple of other business with capitol I already have in the bank. Although initially I would like to get some work for the first year or so. 

If anyone can help with any aspect of this email I would be very grateful. If you or anyone you know lives on the island or has business's there then I would love to talk to you. In terms of work I would be interested in pretty much anything to start with. I am considering hiring a bar and running it for a season but would consider anything. I have run my own business for the last three years in the Uk and have strong marketing, sales and people skills. 

So! Im reaching out, looking for those first connections so that I can start networking and building the life I want on the island. 

Thanks for taking the time to read this and I hope to hear from you soon! 

Joshua


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

hi and welcome to the forum. Firstly, there might be something in this thread of interest to you:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/thailand-expat-forum-expats-living-thailand/147341-koh-phangan.html

Secondly, how much research have you already done about visas, work permits and operating a biz in Thailand? It's important to do as much homework as you can before you commit to anything due to the very real potential of you losing the lot. There are previous threads in this and many other online Expat in Thailand forums that are very similar to your own, and much good advice already available. Click on the link to my web site (below left) for one potentially useful source of info. 

I am sure the knowledgeable mods here will be along in a moment with further good advice.


----------



## Joshuasiv (Apr 30, 2013)

*A GOOD LEGAL FIRM?*

Hi Bruce, 

Firstly thank you for taking the trouble to reply to my query. I will be ordering your book before the day is out.

I am very much at the beginning of my journey and have been searching the internet for any information I can. As I'm sure you are well aware there are many threads and websites giving information but the trouble is a lot of it can be quite conflicting. 

My plan is to seek expert legal advice rather than just rely on my own research, can you recommend a good firm or lawyer that specialises in setting up businesses and or a business advisor? 

We are looking at renting land on a 20 year lease for our businesses rather than buying as it seems like a far more risk free option. 

My main priority is to protect my investment and make sure i do everything above board. Can i start this process whilst still being in the UK? If it wasn't for my dogs I would look at coming over on a general holiday visa BUT it may look a little strange turning up with two dogs for a holiday! 

Thanks, Bruce.


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Joshua. I tend not to provide recommendations for lawyers, advisors, etc. One reason for this is that, in the case of franchises or branch offices, the quality and value can vary from one place to the next. One example is Sunbelt Asia (business brokers), where I have heard both glowing and scathing reviews of staff in different offices. Obviously staff come and go too, so service quality in the one office can also go from hot to cold quite quickly.

In this case you probably want someone who is based down in that general area (not my part of thailand). There is a very good web site called 'samuiforsale' which is run by an expat lawyer based in samui or phuket, perhaps he might be worth considering?

I think trying to do anything other than reading/research whilst absent from Thailand is fraught with danger, you need to be here. There is just too much scope to be scammed, or at the very least ... to pay significantly more than market value.


----------

